#  > انجمن نرم افزار کامپیوتر و اینترنت و اخبار >  > مسائل عمومی وب و اینترنت | General Web and Internet Issues >  >  تست سرعت اینترنت شما به صورت آنلاین

## microbit

سلام خدمت شما عزیزان
امروز داشتم لابلای سایتها دنبال چیزی میگشتم که به این مورد برخوردم
شما میتونید با مراجعه به سایت speedtest.net سرعت واقعی اینترنت خودتون رو تست کنید

تا بحال خیلی از این دست سایتها رو دیدم ولی این یکی مزایایی رو داره که در ادامه براتون شرح میدم
1. تست سرعت اینترنت از سرور های مختلف دنیا
2. تست حد اکثر سرعت دانلود
3. تست حداکثر سرعت آپلود
4. ارائه آمار کامل جهت پرینت
5. تخمین زمانی دریافت فایلهای صوتی و تصویری
6. و از همه مهمتر این اطلاعات کاملاً واقعیست
بعد از ورود به سایت در بالای نقشه دکمه Begin Test رو باید بزنید
در صورت نیاز میتونید با استفاده از نقشه سرور کشور دیگری رو برای تست انتخاب نمائید
به دوستانی که از Dial Up استفاده میکنند توصیه میکنم بعد از ورد به سایت تا لود شدن کامل صفحه تحمل نمایند.. چون سایت به صورت فلش طراحی شده کمی طول میکشه تا کامل بالا بیاد

این هم نمائی از تست اینترنت خودم... ADSL 256
موفق باشید

----------

*aliabas*,*aminp61*,*amin_oriflam*,*aryagred*,*delta*,*esmail20*,*fabienmartin*,*hossein mokh*,*ila00*,*khoshbin*,*kiumarth*,*m-amirreza*,*marfan*,*nekooee*,*omid26*,*Padashi*,*reyha*,*tv23*,*صابری*,*مصطفی رحمانیان*,*مهدي58*,*میرچولی*,*کورش 5*

----------


## تبلیغات انجمن



----------


## mehdifull

این سایت هم خوب هست www.speedtest.ir
پورتی رو که ای اس پی به شما  میده رو هم نشون میده.

----------

*aminp61*,*amin_oriflam*,*delta*,*esmail20*,*fabienmartin*,*harkatbaz*,*hossein mokh*,*khoshbin*,*kiumarth*,*m-amirreza*,*omid26*,*sam_electronic*,*جواد جورسرایی*,*صابری*,*مهدي58*,*کورش 5*

----------

